# FRE has a mishap with a barge, HT's save the day



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2016)

An exerpt from the Snr HT on events last week, shared with his permission.  Photos will be coming shortly.



> An eventful port visit… Shortly after coming alongside Souda Bay on  Thursday, FRE suffered some hull damage. A barge had been secured to the ship’s outboard side (port) for black water collection. Though the weather was calm initially, the wind and sea state rapidly increased in a matter of minutes, to the point that the barge broke loose ripping the bollard off the barge. As the yokohama fenders keeping the barge off the ship also broke loose, the barge struck the hull several times as it was blown forward from top part to beyond FRE’s bow.  At the same time the Rhib lines broke and sent her 300 meters forward of us into a force protection barricade.
> 
> We ended up with 3 holes in our hull.  Two in the mechanical workshop, towards the aft end of the shop near the tool crib (approx. frame 31.5). The first hole extended from approx. 30cm above deck level down through the deck into the FER 10 – 15 cm. 4 longitudinals were damaged, deflected in this area. The second hole was  just above the first one,  fwd of frame 31, pierced the hull causing a wrinkle in one  longitudinal.  The third hole is located in the Fwd AC Plant, in the very port forward corner, on Fr 21, about 30cm below the deck head, and is approx. 15cm long by 4-5cm wide.  1 longitudinal damaged with dent in the frame 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Feb 2016)

Impressed, good job to all involved


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Photos will be coming shortly.


And here's the pix ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2016)

And a couple of more pix ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2016)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2016)

How far above the waterline are we talking about?

Looks like it was only a couple of feet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2016)

Yes, only a couple of feet off the boot top.  The deck which was holed was 3 deck and some of it was right at deck level.  The water line is just below that deck.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Feb 2016)

nice work


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Feb 2016)

Excellent work by the HTs. 

Yes the punctures we just abover the waterline.


----------

